# Stories - Roundhay/Leeds



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice little coffee place called Stories on the Roundhay Road just (about a 10 min walk) down the road from Roundhay Park.

Friendly and welcoming, North Star and Origin coffees.

Coffee, Chocolate, food and little cake things.

Chocolates made with care and lovely smooth creamy milk (and nice art)

Flat White (Origin I think) smooth and nicely made.

V60 made for me with great care - nice sweet little drop (a Rwandan from North Star)...

Worth a drop in if you are nearby - for example if you have just had a stroll round Roundhay Park.....


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for this. I'll craftily plan a Roundhay trip with the family.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Roundhay park? Excellent. Go there not infrequently... Unlike trips to the city centre.

Walk in which direction exactly? And is it super cool hipster or would grubby small creatures of the shouty 2yo type be ok?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> Roundhay park? Excellent. Go there not infrequently... Unlike trips to the city centre.
> 
> Walk in which direction exactly? And is it super cool hipster or would grubby small creatures of the shouty 2yo type be ok?


Well there is a very (very) steep hill upto the lake from the carpark...

When walking back towards that, take the path to the right - through the big posh gates and turn right and follow down the hill to the "shops".

Stories is near the end, on the left hand side - next to the B&O shop.

It was dead quiet when we went - it is fairly cool hipster but I think it is "kid friendly".... actually a quick look at the website - and it says "child friendly, dog friendly and gluten and dairy intolerant friendly"


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Gah it sounds perfect but is the totally wrong end of the park. It's in oakwood. *Considers going on Tuesday and making the 2yo walk 20,000 miles*


----------

